# eggcrate



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

help! i have been having a hrd time. i cannot find eggcrate any where homedepot doesnt carry, neither does lowes, or any lighting or hardware stores i have called around and visited many in the last few weeks. whats going on?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

That is odd. I've never had a problem getting it at either Lowes or Home Depot before.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

my lowes dont carry it either


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

don't meen to be a wise apple but did you check the lighting section?i asked for egg crate and they said they didn't carry that type of foam :roll: but they had it in the florescent light section.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

fishwolfe said:


> don't meen to be a wise apple but did you check the lighting section?i asked for egg crate and they said they didn't carry that type of foam :roll: but they had it in the florescent light section.


I had the same experience. I just looked around in the fluorescent lighting and found it myself. :thumb:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i didnt ask, i just got high and wandered around lowes for a few hours... i found all kinds of nifty stuff 

and yes i checked the lighting area


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

thanx people of course i went directly to each stores lighting section. i even had them look threw the inventory on the computer to search for flourescent (light diffuser) no luck my local hardware store said nobody carries that type anymore i would have to go to a store specifically for lighting & i did that 5 in the nyc area with still no luck! whata bummer.


----------



## trippingpara (Apr 4, 2008)

That's strange. I just came back from buying some egg crate from Home Depot. Hey Danielle, since you're just down the road in NYC, why don't you just hop on I-95 up to Boston. The Home Depots there carry them. Maybe you can even catch a Red Sox game while you're there! Sorry, I'm decked out in Sox gear waiting for the game to start...I couldn't resist.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree, My Lowes don't carry it either. Home Depot has got it though.


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

no need to b sorry i like the red sox but go yanks go! opcorn: sounds like a plan thanx great idea


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Our local Lowes does not have it, but our local Home Depot does. Go to the lighting department, find the dropped ceiling lighting, then look for the grids for that style lighting. If you cant find it ask an employee. It is expensive though! a 2' x 4' piece of egg crate will cost about $10.

If you still have trouble finding it pm me and i'll see if i can get a SKU or UPC for it and a HD employee can look it up in their computer.


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you so much brian. when i went into HD i went to lighting & found the flourescent drop lighting section. they carried the hoods/ canopy & bulbs but they did not carry any covers of any kind! tomorrow i am going to try again there are three around my immediate area that i am going back to & really search around can't hurt one more time. mayb i over looked it and i will definetly pm u this evening if i have no luck. thank you 4 helping me out. :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

At my hd they are next to the florescant lenses. If they don't carry, ask them to. The prob I have is I only need a little and they don't carry the 2' sections only the 4' if it didn't cost so much to ship I'd give you the extra 3 feet i have.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

its very hard to find! when i finally found it, it was in an area i had searched probably 5 times! they have a huge selection of every other type of cover but only 1 grid.. Ask an employee and try to be as descriptive as possible.. I was told they didnt carry it by one employee even after i told him i used to work at HD and had stocked it before! Its there... don't take no for an answer.


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

Walmart carries it in the bedding section if you are talking about the foam type of egg crate.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

RickB68 said:


> Walmart carries it in the bedding section if you are talking about the foam type of egg crate.


They're talking about egg crate light lenses that are basically a plastic grid of 1/2" squares. Commonly used in the aquarium trade in filters and as separators in tanks.


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> RickB68 said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart carries it in the bedding section if you are talking about the foam type of egg crate.
> ...


OH! You can tell I'm a noob! LOL!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

RickB68 said:


> tannable75 said:
> 
> 
> > RickB68 said:
> ...


Don't feel bad. Years ago when a guy at the fish store was telling me he was using eggcrate instead of a glass top for his tank I asked him why he chose to use a foam mattress pad. He didn't laugh too hard.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Another thing you can do when looking for it is to take a picture of egg crate with you to the store and show it to the staff.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, that looked at me funny when I said eggcrate, but when I told them its for lighting, they figured out what I was referring to.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I found it with the ceiling tiles, the "dropped ceiling" section.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Same here, they though I was insane or something. But we just looked in the flourescent lighitng section and it was there.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I just got some yesterday and asked for it and they didn't know. I went looking on my own and the sales guy followed me and when I picked it up he said "Oh, you meant parabolic." Whatever that means! I showed him the label which said eggcrate and he still insisted it's "parabolic"


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

First I've ever heard it called a parabolic. Seems to me that would indicate a curved structure...... Maybe it's for a bowfront tank. :lol:


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

still no luck! can u belive this.... didnt check walmart for foam crate tho..


----------



## cosmic charlie (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Danielle,
Im over in Joisey and was able to get eggcrate from the Lowe's on rte 17S (about 8 miles outside the lincoln tunnel in Rutherford) about 6 months ago. They didnt know what I was talking about, but when I explained it further I walked out with some. Hope this helps.


----------



## John S (Feb 1, 2004)

Look In the air condition dept. It is used as a diffusier for drop ceilings.


----------

